# 5th Edition spell Sleuth



## chrisbrown23 (Feb 15, 2020)

Hey guys. Hope this is ok to post here. I've just recently launched my first kickstarter campaign. It's for a small tool that helps players keep track of spell slots and concentration. It can be a big help for newer players and those who don't often play a spellcasting class. Just thought I'd post for attention and bring awareness as it might be useful to some. Thanks for your patience.









						5th Edition Spell Sleuth
					

A spell slot tracker for use with Dungeons and Dragons 5th edition.




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## MNblockhead (Feb 16, 2020)

Ooooh, nice! Definitely an example of I didn't know I needed it until I saw it. One thing that would make it even more useful, IMO, is to make it magnetic. My concern is that if it gets bumped, or dice roll over it, it'll be easy for the pieces to fall out and scatter.


----------



## MNblockhead (Feb 16, 2020)

I backed but looking at the picture, there are not enough slots for 1st and 2nd level. Should be 5 slots for 1st and 4 for second to cover all levels.


----------



## chrisbrown23 (Feb 16, 2020)

Hi. I already replied via the KS but I'll put it here too. You only need 4 1st level slots and 3 2nd level. Thanks for backing!


----------



## MNblockhead (Feb 17, 2020)

chrisbrown23 said:


> Hi. I already replied via the KS but I'll put it here too. You only need 4 1st level slots and 3 2nd level. Thanks for backing!




Yeah, sorry, massive fail on my part. You are, of course, correct. And I, of course, should stop participating in the Internet when I'm tired.


----------

